# My first Milk soap



## debb (Jul 15, 2010)

Used Coconut Milk...scented with Coconut fo....no color ..just wanted white....


----------



## CherryGardenGirl (Jul 15, 2010)

Yummy, it looks like whipping cream!!!


----------



## rubyslippers (Jul 15, 2010)

Now that it the whitest soap I have ever seen!  Love it.  What oils did you use?


----------



## debb (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you....  

PKF, Palm, OO, shea, coconut oil....along with SL, cp stabilizer, and TD...hope  it stays white...lol


----------



## krissy (Jul 15, 2010)

that looks like snow! it is so white and pretty! i love it!


----------



## debb (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks....    I just hope it stays white.....


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 16, 2010)

fingers crossed for you cause that is so beautifully white


----------



## Woodi (Jul 16, 2010)

Beautiful!...and yes indeed, that is the whitest soap I've ever seen too.


----------



## Zapwai (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow, that looks amazing!

What is SL?
And what do you mean by CP stabilizer?

(I assume TD is titanium dioxide)


----------



## debb (Jul 16, 2010)

Zapwai said:
			
		

> Wow, that looks amazing!
> 
> What is SL?
> And what do you mean by CP stabilizer?
> ...


Thanks!!  
SL...Sodium Lactate....
CP Stabilizer....color stabilizer for high Van. content FO's...made for cp,hp, etc.  It is different from the one for M&P....  Yup..TD is correct..  .. 

 I have since cut the loaf... I will post a little later....


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 16, 2010)

swoon swoon swoon 
Oh how I love white soap.
It just seems so pure and clean to me. (Much like "the driven snow")   

You did a great job. Would also love to see cut pics!!


----------



## IanT (Jul 16, 2010)

that looks so cool! It reminds me of the hardpacked snow after the plow in NY winters!

sweeeeet


----------



## debb (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments.... 


SLICED.......


----------



## Hazel (Jul 16, 2010)

Lovely soap! 

Is it going to be hard for you to wait 4 weeks to try it?


----------



## debb (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh yeah...it is killing me...


----------



## emilaid (Jul 17, 2010)

It looks so white and fluffy - lovely!!


----------



## dcornett (Jul 19, 2010)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Jezzy (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## debb (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks...


----------



## Woodi (Jul 23, 2010)

Can you share how much TD you used ppo? Thx.


----------



## LondonsMum (Jul 30, 2010)

Beautiful soap!!  Great job!


----------

